

Deconstructing a Successful YC Application - unignorant
http://valleybot.com/blog/2011/10/2/deconstructing-a-successful-yc-application.html

======
emanuer
The post is good, but the link in the one comment is amazing:

<http://ycuniverse.com/interviewees.php>

most complete list of YC applications I have ever come across. Thank you
<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=citizenkeys>

------
citizenkeys
Great blog post. However... your blog entry fails to mention whether or not
you got to the interview phase or not. Beyond that, it fails to mention
whether you subsequently got into Y Combinator. Please elaborate on both
(whether you got to the interview round, whether you got into YC).

~~~
unignorant
Well, I did call our application successful, which ought to mean something ;-)

But you're right in that this was not totally clear, so to elaborate: Yes, we
did get an interview, and we were subsequently part of the S11 batch (we are
Proxino).

